# So Whose Gona Be First?



## Riaz (13/3/14)

after seeing that the forum is back up, i didnt know which thread to open and read first LOL

kinda feel like a kid at an amusement park, not knowing which way to go.

thanks guys, for getting the forum up and running again.

i ALMOST had to actually work the entire day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

Riaz said:


> after seeing that the forum is back up, i didnt know which thread to open and read first LOL
> 
> kinda feel like a kid at an amusement park, not knowing which way to go.
> 
> ...



Oh Happy days! We missed you forums! 

Just as well we were down... I finally got my fishing tackle ready for the weekend and packed the boat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/3/14)

Riaz said:


> after seeing that the forum is back up, i didnt know which thread to open and read first LOL
> 
> kinda feel like a kid at an amusement park, not knowing which way to go.
> 
> ...



Lol been one of my most productive days

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (13/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Lol been one of my most productive days



yes bru!

mine too.

i was actually feeling uncomfortable at work LOL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

Got all the stuff in my "bottom tray" eventually sorted - thank you for the brake

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

Looks like we are going to have to implement a few hours off each day?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (13/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Looks like we are going to have to implement a few hours off each day?



off work, anytime.

off this forum, NEVER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Looks like we are going to have to implement a few hours off each day?



This is the first kak idea you have had since I joined the forums!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/3/14)

i had to do it "old skool" popped in to see @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo ...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (13/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is the first kak idea you have had since I joined the forums!



agro much?


----------



## Riaz (13/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i had to do it "old skool" popped in to see @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo ...lol



@Rowan Francis havent seen you in a long time, where you been?


----------



## Lee_T (13/3/14)

久しぶり



Lee


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Lee


Long time, no see?


----------



## Lee_T (13/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Long time, no see?


Yep. I was worried.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Long time, no see?



Spot on according to the translation I just did as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/3/14)

Nice to see so many unread threads. 
I agree with you @Riaz
So exciting.

It's like having taped something on TV and you know you have some great viewing pleasure ahead...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

@Gizmo please ignore some of these posts above, we don't need another brake very soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/3/14)

Riaz said:


> @Rowan Francis havent seen you in a long time, where you been?


I am in the middle of moving into a bachelor flat here in joburg , AND i had a trip to Mozambique to sort a client out .. what fun it has been ..
still not moved in yet and really getting tired of living out of my suitcase !! and eating takeaways !! mind you somebody has found it's easy to bribe me to make coils ,, just offer food !! lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> mind you somebody has found it's easy to bribe me to make coils ,, just offer food !! lol



I wander who that could be

Reactions: Like 1


----------

